# Permission denied bei NFS



## Ryu-O (30. April 2004)

Hallo allerseits,
hab im Forum ne Menge ähnliche Probleme gefunden, aber leider keine Lösung.
Also, hab nen NIS-Server der funktioniert. Der gleiche Rechner soll auch als NFS-Server für die /home-Verzeichnisse dienen.

=> Server _/etc/exports_ :
_/home   *.domain.nis(rw)_ 

=> Client _/etc/fstab_:
_192.168.2.5:/home  /home nfs defaults 0 0_ 

Auf dem Server kann ich mit
_mount -t nfs 192.168.2.5:/home /mnt_ 
mounten

auf dem Client funktionuert das nicht. dort krieg ich die Meldung:
_mount: 192.168.2.5:/home failed, reason given by server: Permission denied_ 

bzw. wenn ich mich mit einem User anmelden will:
_No write access to $HOME directory (/) _ 

Das ganze läuft auf SuSE9.0

was mach ich falsch


----------



## Ryu-O (4. Mai 2004)

Also gut, da mir niemand antworten will mach ich das eben selbst. (falls jemand das gleiche Problem mal haben sollte) 

hat bei mir eigentlich alles gepasst. der haken lag in der _/etc/exports_ mit 
_/home *.domain.nis(rw)_ 

das ist soweit auch richtig. nur hab ich keine namensauflösung in meinem netz. weder dns noch waren entsprechende einträge in der _/etc/hosts_ geschrieben. 

einfach nachtragen, etwa: 
_192.168.2.20 client1.domain.nis client1_ 

die einträge lassen sich auch über NIS verteilen. einfach in _/var/yp/Makefile_ prüfen ob in der Zeile all: der eintrag hosts. falls nicht, eintragen. 
dann: 
_cd /var/yp/_ 
_make_ 
so, soweit zum server 

die clients sollten jetzt infos aus der hosts.byname und hosts.byaddr erhalten, aber sie fragen diese info nicht ab. dafür muss in der _/etc/nsswitch.conf_ hinter hosts: noch der eintrag nis getätigt werden. je nach gewünschter abfrage-reihenfolge. 
das sollte es gewesen sein. kann man mal mit nem ping auf einen alias(3.spalte in der /etc/hosts) testen. z.B.: 
_ping client1_ 

Vielleicht hilft´s ja wen weiter. bei mir hat´s jetzt geklappt


----------

